# made front page of one of the local papers



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.neighbnews.com/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome Manny, cool looking paper too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a neat little paper that is! Loved the pictures of the costumes and haunts, and how lovely of you to provide them with a Halloween map so people know where to find the spooky places

Good recipe for pasta e fagioli in there, too


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Thats fabulous!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations!! Looks like your community really gets into Halloween! We made a simillar map in our neighborhood too. So fun to have so many Halloween enthusiasts in one area!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's one cool paper to run Halloween edition. Looks like good Halloween spirit throughout the whole town. I can't imagine the red hatters in my town ever doing anything halloween related


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's really cool! Excellent way to bring the community together pyro!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks -just found out im in another paper , the standard times , no story but it is listed under events for the south coast of massoftwo****s


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Congrats thats a great honor right there!


----------

